# Football/Soccer Pickup games in Abu Dhabi



## pharaohnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello!

Just moved here from New York a few months ago. I'm playing football (soccer) once a week right now, but looking to get in one or two more games per week. I know I could sign up for duplays, but I'm looking for more of a casual, meetup kind of setting.

If anyone out there is looking for some extra players, or is looking to start something up, let me know.  

Cheers!

Daniel


----------



## christopherchigozirim (Jul 12, 2014)

if really in need of good and promising players for footballclubs, pls you can contact me for further information.


----------



## jamshiyas (Feb 29, 2012)

Helo..we are playing 5-a-side casual footy on Mondays. Text me at zerofivezeroonetwothreefourseveneightthree for details! Cheers


----------



## vivekhkrishnan (Feb 25, 2016)

christopherchigozirim said:


> if really in need of good and promising players for footballclubs, pls you can contact me for further information.



If anyone out there is looking for some extra players, or is looking to start something up, let me know
I just move to Abu Dhabi a couple of weeks ago .I am looking more for a relaxed amateur level activity ,can di 2 or more games a wee


----------



## elwomble (Jul 23, 2016)

Yo just reached Abu Dhabi, looking to play 5, 7 or 11 a side games

I'm 25 and can run, decent touch. 

I can play any day as long as we finish by 8pm. Pm me if you need a player. 

- J


----------

